# So we can flash any ICS rom?



## coltzfan (Jun 6, 2011)

So I was surfing the net today, and found this article http://www.androidmemo.com/2011/12/step-by-step-how-to-update-droid-x-to-ics-custom-firmware/

According to this is we SBF to 2.3.340 we can flash any custom ICS Rom on the X. This is the first I have heard of this so wondering if anyone has seen, or tried this.


----------



## jpmoo (Jul 17, 2011)

Strange. Since Cyanogenmod officially supports the X for cm7, maybe the poster at that link is assuming we'll get 9. So, since official cm7 requires a flash back to froyo, that site is guessing 9 will be the same.

Lots of assuming and guessing,though.


----------



## ejgilkey (Jun 7, 2011)

I honestly don't know what the person who wrote the article is talking about. There aren't any ICS ROMs for the DX that are really usable right now. And you can't just flash any ROM. It must be made to work with the DX.


----------



## coltzfan (Jun 6, 2011)

That is what I was thinking. This article could really screw people up that don't know what they are doing.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I wish I could read engrish.

/unconstructivecomment


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

All this page is telling you how to do is flash a GB based ROM, and not very descriptively at that. I like how it says any ICS ROM, but doesn't provide links to said ROM. Its like they knew they were wrong and wanted to avoid the liability


----------



## Jays2Kings (Nov 28, 2011)

I would love to see that site's end result after flashing "any" ICS ROM on the DX. But yeah, don't do that, only install ROMs built for Droid X.


----------



## neOwb (Jun 14, 2011)

Maybe I'm a little paranoid







but I get the feeling this whole weboage was a blatant attempt to get people to try it and get frustrated or worse yet, just get scared of rooting and then..... buy a razr... that last paragraph is the key


----------



## dr01dx (Dec 21, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> I wish I could read engrish.
> 
> /unconstructivecomment


lol, good one


----------



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

look over to the right on that page, "andy" posted the same bs guide for like every phone made bahahaha


----------



## JagoX (Jul 6, 2011)

jpmoo said:


> Strange. Since Cyanogenmod officially supports the X for cm7, maybe the poster at that link is assuming we'll get 9. So, since official cm7 requires a flash back to froyo, that site is guessing 9 will be the same.
> 
> Lots of assuming and guessing,though.


That original story about CM7 officially being on the DX is bunk. When I read that, to me, it means that I can go to the DX section of the CyanogenMod website and download a stable release...which isn't the case. All that ever had been available for "official" releases are nightlies and those were available long before the mentioned announcement. In fact, those nightlies are pretty much junk themselves because they haven't been updated in a while.

The CM4GB version at least has better support & works better (especially with battery life.)

Sorry...just rant/clarify the original misleading story that was sent out about the DX being officially supported.


----------

